# Coming soon.... Cast Pro Series Heavy Heaver



## Tommy

The new 13' CPS 8-12 Heaver is in production now. This rod will be a little different, I listened to feedback from the hardcore drum guys.

Blank details-
Length - 13'
Rating - 8-12 and bait. (I tried to bust it with 14 oz, didn't happen, flew almost 400' instead)
Finish - plain carbon, no decal.
Butt diameter - 22mm

Factory rod details -
Reel seat - Fuji 22mm trigger
Fuji Alconite guides
Finish - plain carbon, no decal

If all goes well should be in stock in 3-4 weeks.

Clip of testing - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EkIDXEkfmQ

Tommy


----------



## sunburntspike

great news tommy,couple of questions...will mudhole carry the blank or is it better to go thru you?...can it be cut down from the butt if a customer so wishes and how much before altering it to much....what was the optimum lay/guide spacing in testing? you can email the responses if you like [email protected] thanks tommy


----------



## Tommy

Here are the factory guide specs and spacings. Other questions answered through email.

Tip Top Ring	Tube 
12	To fit	Fuji BMNAT 12/8 Alconite 
Guide Sizes	12	12	12	16	20	25	30 
Guide Spacing	6”	6.25”	7.75”	9.5”	14”	16.25”	25.25”(8.75” from top of butt) 
Guide Type	Fuji BMNAG Alconite guide, Low frame casting guide 

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up

Tommy was nice enough to send me a proto type to fish AI with but i wasnt able to hook a fish with it.........THIS ROD WILL SEND BAIT OUT TO SOME SERIOUS DEEP WATER!!!..I can say i was throwing some tens that this rod made feel like 8s......it was putting the bait consistently out there with my centurys.....I cant wait to land a slab of red on this rod in october. again thank you tommy


----------



## dsurf

Tommy, what is the weight of the blank?..and fully built rod? 
Also, for the fully built rod, what is distance from butt tip to beginning of reel seat? 
Thanks,


----------



## Tommy

dsurf said:


> Tommy, what is the weight of the blank?..and fully built rod?
> Also, for the fully built rod, what is distance from butt tip to beginning of reel seat?
> Thanks,


When I get them in hand I'll post up some specs. The only ones that I've had are the promo/demo rods and i did not weight them.

Should be here very soon.

Tommy


----------

